# Portability of Accounts?



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

I've heard stories of international students applying for and activating their Fuber accounts whilst still in their home countries and then simply turning them 'on' after arriving in Australia. Is this true? Once you have a Fuber account are you able to use it anywhere in the world? Surely not given the documentary requirements specific to each country?


----------

